
SHA-1 Isn't Just Broken, It's Dangerous - bloopz
https://www.zdnet.com/article/sha-1-collision-attacks-are-now-actually-practical-and-a-looming-danger/
======
ars
Stupid title. What this article is actually about is there is a chosen prefix
attack for SHA1.

This makes attacks much more practical.

------
ColinWright
Seen on Mastodon:

> _How long till someone introduces an intentional cycle in a git repository?
> Anyone want to place bets on which one? My guess: the linux kernel, sometime
> in the next 1.5 years._

